# Kdo je zvědavý, bude brzo starý.



## Encolpius

Zdravím všechny, překvapila mě tato věta, protože je velmi běžná v maďarštině a vypadá, že ji jiné jazyky neznají. Chtěl bych se zeptat, jestli je to běžná, známá  fráze v češtině, já jsem to ještě asi nikdy neslyšel, nebo to uvádějí pouze slovníky. Díky moc za odpověď.


----------



## winpoj

Zdravím,

já tu větu znám. Myslím, že se říká většinou dětem, když dospělé trápí svými nekonečnými "proč".

Ovšem proč zvědavost urychluje stárnutí, to mi není jasné.


----------



## Encolpius

Ano, v maďarštině se to také často říká dětem, jinak může mít žertovný nebo naopak hrubý tón. Proč urychluje stárnutí, také nevím.


----------



## Plzenak

Myslím , že tahle fráze se používá docela často - hlavně , jak už jste zmínili , ke zvědavým dětem.


----------



## Encolpius

Díky moc. Otevřel jsem si nový thread, protože jsem zjistil, fráze se také používá v ruštině. Možná ji používají všechny slovanské jazyky, a snad dostaneme odpověď na vztah mezi zvšdavostí a předčasným sránutím.


----------



## kusurija

Toto zní podobně i v litevštině: Daug žinosi - greit pasensi.
Doslovně přeloženo:
Budeš(-li) hodně vědět/pokud se toho hodně dozvíš - rychle/brzo zestárneš. V litevštině se to používá nejen vůči dětem, ale i dospělým, kteří se snaží se dozvědět to, co se jich netýká nebo co jim není patřičné vědět. 
Odhaduji, že tato "moudrost" se používá i ve více dalších jazycích.


----------



## boriszcat

V angličtině se řekne, Curiosity killed the cat (but satisfaction brought him back).
Zvědavost zabila kocura (ale spokojenost ho přivedl zpátky).


----------



## Gino Strabliggi

winpoj said:


> Zdravím,
> 
> já tu větu znám. Myslím, že se říká většinou dětem, když dospělé trápí svými nekonečnými "proč".
> 
> *Ovšem proč zvědavost urychluje stárnutí, to mi není jasné.*


*

Je tím asi myšleno to, že pokud si člověk s něčím dělá furt starosti - tím jak je zvědavý - stále tedy nad něčím přemýšlí, tak rychleji zestárne, udělají se mu vrásky od toho přemýšlení atd  asi tak*


----------



## sarava

zdravím všechny účastníky,

to úsloví se říká docela často. můj názor je ten, že ta zvědavost souvisí s nedočkavostí, což znamená, že ten, kdo je na něco zvědavý, nechce počkat na to, až to samo přijde, až se to dozví, ale chce to vědět dřív, rychleji, takže chce tak nějak "přeskočit" přirozený běh věcí, to znamená, že rychleji stárne, když přeskakuje, nechce počkat... děti to dělají asi nejčastěji, ale říká se to i dospělým.

sarava


----------



## adno

Často se to říká i v téhle (varovnější) formě: "Nebuď zvědavej, nebo budeš brzo starej."


----------



## sarava

Taky si myslím, že častější je "nebuď zvědavý/á, budeš brzo starý/á"

Z toho vyplývá, že se to dá říkat jen do určitého věku (spíš dětem nebo mladým lidem). Aby na cokoli nepospíchali a nepopoháněli čas. Také se (hodně literárně) dá v tomhle případě říct "všeho do času", "všechno má svůj čas".


----------

